# Eigene Design Oberfläche erstellen



## laptop (8. Mrz 2010)

Hallo

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich vergleiche für einen Kurs an der Uni verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wie man eigene DesignOberflächen erstellen kann.
D.h. dass zur Runtime/Designtime der Benutzer Steuerelemente hinzufügen kann, ändern kann, etc.

Ähnlich dem Beispiel für Winforms in C# Have a Great DesignTime Experience with a Powerful DesignSurface (Extended) Class - CodeProject.

Ist so etwas in Java ebenso möglich?
Wo kann ich am ehesten Informationen darüber finden? (habe hier bisher leider wenig aussagekräftiges finden können)

Wäre sehr nett von euch, wenn ihr mir disbezüglich Tipps geben könntet

Vielen Dank im Voraus

P.S.: Falls ihr hierzu Informationen aus anderen Technologien habt (also außer JavaSwing und C#Winforms), wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir das mitteilen könntet.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Mrz 2010)

falls du vorhandene Tools suchst: bei google 'java gui designer/ builder'
z.B.
Java GUI Builders

solche fertigen Programme sind meist so groß, dass man deren Quellcode nicht verstehen kann selbst wenn er kostenlos verfügbar wäre,
einfache Beispielprogramme habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden

denke aber dass das machbar wäre, falls das deine Frage ist, 
erstmal im klassischen Sinne die feste GUI zusammenbauen mit den Buttons für neue Elemente,
dann als Reaktion dynamisch entsprechende Elemente neu erstellen, in das Testfenster einfügen und positionieren,
alle Elemente separat merken um sie leicht verschieben/ entfernen zu können und dann tausend mögliche Verfeinerungen


----------



## laptop (9. Mrz 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ja, diese Tool-Sammlung habe ich bereits schon gefunden.
Bei einigen Java-GuiBuilder Tools (weiß nun nicht mehr ob es eines dieser Sammlung war), war aber auch der GUI-Editor dann in C geschrieben. Das ließ mich auch etwas skeptisch werden.

Die "kompletten" Lösungen sind viel zu umfangreich ja. Vor allem da ich nur als Veranschaulichung ein rudimentäres Beispiel benötige (sprich z.b. Button aus Toolbox auf Oberfläche hinzufügen).
Eben auch um vergleichen zu können, wie die einzelnen Technologien das "Problem" lösen, wie sie sich vom Aufwand her unterscheiden etc.

Ich werds dann mal so angehen, wie du es beschrieben hast, 

danke


----------



## lumo (9. Mrz 2010)

ich glaube GEF ist sowas, was du meinst, allerdings kennen sich damit die wenigsten aus (mich includiert - obwohl ichs gerne können würde )


----------

